# Christian Lavers, President of the ECNL, Shares His Perspective on the State of American Soccer



## GoWest (Aug 7, 2018)

The interview is well paced and insightful. Episode 103......Listen here:

https://343coaching.com/podcast/soccer-by-3four3/christian-lavers-president-ecnl-shares-perspective-state-american-youth-soccer/


----------

